# Shock after male owl lays egg in Gloucester rescue centre



## Ferocious (Jun 25, 2019)

And He/She is 'Hootiful'.....



https://www.gloucestershirelive.co.uk/news/gloucester-news/shock-after-male-owl-lays-3012861


----------

